

Ask HN: What are Geeks to do in Seattle? - big_data

So tell me wise HNers, what are the must see places and things to do in Seattle.  I will be visiting there soon with some friends.  We will be staying in the heart of the city.  Any recommendations regarding places to eat and drink in copious amounts would be appreciated.
======
apsurd
Seattle Public Library in Downtown (really great, has 10 floors)

Pike Place Chowder @ Pike Place Market - seafood bisque

Bauhaus Books and Coffee ("a very Seattle coffee shop")
<http://www.yelp.com/biz/bauhaus-books-and-coffee-seattle>

lil' Woody's (it's right next to Bauhaus) - <http://www.yelp.com/biz/lil-
woodys-seattle>

Serious Pie - <http://www.yelp.com/biz/serious-pie-seattle>

Washington Park Arboretum -
[http://maps.google.com/maps/place?q=Washington+Park+Arboretu...](http://maps.google.com/maps/place?q=Washington+Park+Arboretum&cid=15072211138248964348)

~~~
big_data
All these are gray suggestions! Bauhaus and lil' Woody's are a definite stop
for us.

I've seen pics of the library before. It's amazing. Thanks for the tips!

------
dougireton
Please please don't go to the Cheesecake Factory. Try someplace like Duke's on
Lake Union, Lowell's in Pike Place Market, Oaxaca (very authentic Mexican in
Ballard). You really should go to Three Girls in Pike Place for lunch. Also,
the Pink Door in Pike Place is good Italian.

For coffee, please don't go to Starbucks. It's like going to McDonalds, but
with better coffee. I recommend Victrola on 15th Ave E on Capitol Hill or
Vivace (<http://www.espressovivace.com/retail.html>).

For local shows, you should check out the KEXP.org events calendar
(<http://kexp.org/events/>). KEXP is a nationally known and amazing listener-
supported indie radio station in Seattle.

~~~
tomfakes
Unrelated to the discussion, but KEXP is hiring a software engineer if
anyone's interested

<http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/sof/2609125268.html>

------
cambwiese
Favorite city in the world, Seattle is truly amazing. When you're there be
sure to check out the Space Needle - I'm sure you knew that one though.

In regards to "geek stuff" check out the TechVenue calandar here:
[http://calendars.techvenue.com/cgi-
bin/techvenue.pl?Calendar...](http://calendars.techvenue.com/cgi-
bin/techvenue.pl?CalendarName=Seattle)

You absolutely must check out Pike Place Market and grab a cup of coffee at
the original Starbucks - the "geek" standard for myself - go sit down in
Starbucks and pound out some code.

If you're interested, you should for sure go see the Boeing Factory and the
Museum of Flight.

The Emerald city is almost always rainy, but check the weather beforehand
because if it's not going rain, the weather will be amazing.

Good restaurants would be The Cheesecake Factory, which isn't Seattle
exclusive, but it's still good. Anthony's Restaurant is an amazing seafood
place with a good drink selection - (Wild salmon is outstanding). If your in
the mood for a snack go to Dick's drive in which has awesome burgers and
shakes - Seattle exclusive and a hidden gem for tourists if you ask me.

I don't spend a ton of time in the city, but when I go there I always have a
great time. If you have any questions let me know and I'll try to answer them.

~~~
big_data
Awesome! Anthony's looks great, and Dick's will definitely be a stop one
night. Thank you!

How about clubs for live music? We're not genre snobs, so we're open to ideas.

~~~
cambwiese
I couldn't tell you from personal experience since I'm only 16, but from yelp:
[http://www.yelp.com/search?find_desc=live+music+clubs&ns...](http://www.yelp.com/search?find_desc=live+music+clubs&ns=1&find_loc=Seattle%2C+WA)

LUCID looks promising, and since it's in the U district it's probably popular
among college students.

Btw - Any advice on the YC application?

~~~
big_data
LUCID does look cool. Thanks for the tip!

I've never applied, so no advice on the application.

------
GrayGaffer
I would add checking out kplu.org our local News and All That Jazz radio
station's web site. Especially peruse the calendar section - lots of live
music every night in Seattle, and much of it jazz. KPLU is also nationally
recognized as one of the best jazz stations in the country, and they live
stream the show so it is listenable outside radio transmitter range. 88.5 if
in Seattle.

If you have time, also check out my home town Bainbridge Island, a pleasant 35
minute ferry ride from the downtown ferry terminal.

~~~
big_data
What a vibrant jazz scene! There are plenty of opportunities to see some great
live music.

I've heard lots of good things about Bainbridge Island. Any restaurant
suggestions?

------
alanabelle
Nerd Nite! Just read about it in The Stranger. Tonight is their first one in
Seattle and it looks rad. <http://seattle.nerdnite.com/>

~~~
big_data
Totally.

------
teksquisite
DO CHECK OUT the Pike Place Market and I would add The Pink Door (it is near
by - a bit of a funky Italian restaurant). I would also suggest going to the
EMP Museum. <http://www.empmuseum.org>

~~~
big_data
I'm loving EMP! What a selection. Thanks for the tip!

